# HQL Abfrage mit LIKE



## sanni7 (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo, 

ich wollte eine Suche machen, die mir alle Studenten ausgeben, die entweder in ihrem Vor- oder Nachnamen einen übergeben String haben.

Mein Versuch:

public List findByContainingString(String vorname,nachname) {
List<Student> st = (List<Stundent>)session
.createQuery("from Student as s where s.vorname like '%vorname%' or s.nachname like '%nachname%' ")
.setString("vorname", vorname)
.setString("nachname", nachname)
.list();
}

Gerade bei dem setString wird gemeckert...Ich weiß bloß leider nicht, was man sonst nimmt? Hmm.. irgendwie hab ich glaub ich alles kaputt gefrickelt...

LG


----------

